# Selfish Wants



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 29, 2006)

Alright, we all know that this site is populated with pretty decent, and mostly extraordinary folks.  For instance, I would never want something that benefits me if it were going to inconveniance or harm someone else, at least not knowingly.  But that being said, I too am human, with a desire for some of the finer material things in life, even if I know they are now, and probably forever will be beyond my range.  I tend to sink every resource into my family. 

So this post is to give in to that desire, to dream the absurd.  What is it you would love to have; and this is material want, not something like peace for the world.  We all know that we want those ggod for everyone things in our heart of hearts.  But these are your secret, or not so secret wants, just for you.  You get 6 wants.  Make 'em good.

My fondest desires:

1. Porche Turbo Careera GT1

2. House in the North woods with a great trout stream running next to it, and no lawn to maintain, just hardwoods with a sprinkling of spruce and pine.

3. My 21 year-old body, but without the need for glasses.

4. BowTech top-of-the-line bow, 70# pull with 80% let-off.

5. a good 16 to 17 foot open hulled aluminum boat with a water-jet propulsion motor that runs a very shallow draft, strong enough for both fishing and water-skiing.

6. A very sporty touring motorcycle, or a Yamaha Vmax.

Ok.  So now it's your turn.  What do you want in your little selfish moments?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Dec 29, 2006)

Hmmm. Gonna have to think about this one a bit Goodweed. Off the top of my head the only thing that comes to mind is my body pre-childbearing. I'll think of something else in a bit. I liked your list.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Dec 29, 2006)

I too will be back to post... my main thing though is a house with little/no mortgage payments.  
Good thread topic...sometimes we need to express the things that we want for ourselves!


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2006)

I will possibly post more later, but for starters I would like a trimaran sailboat. One large enough that I could sleep a few people on. I would also like a house on the ocean or a very large lake when I could keep it. Someplace tropical would be ideal.


----------



## stinemates (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd like to have a house out in the woods with an incredible gourmet kitchen where I can 'pluck' wildlife like a garden (even fish!) and REALLY fast internet, with my fantastic wife and soon to be daughter.

Everything else... who cares?


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 29, 2006)

I would like a 2007 Honda Accord 2-door couple with a navigation system and 6 cylinders.  I would also like a check for about $35,000 to pay for it.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 29, 2006)

I would like a fully restored 1967 Oldsmobile Toronado.  Gun metal grey with black vinyl top and grey velour interior.  Just for starters.  I'll post more later.


----------



## amber (Dec 29, 2006)

My thoughts are similar to some who have already posted.  

A paid mortgage/or little payments to go.

A house on the ocean near Old Orchard Beach, Maine

A sporty car such as an mg, corvette, eclipse, or mustang

Enough money to retire comfortably 

Not sure about the other two just yet so I'll have to get back to you.  Good thread though!


----------



## licia (Dec 29, 2006)

I must be more content than I thought - I didn't see anything in any of the lists that appealed to me.  We do have a house in the woods on acreage (paid for) no debts, I've been to Europe. My family is healthy and the ones who need to be working have good jobs. I've just had a wonderful Christmas with both my children and grandchildren. We are retired and have plenty to do to keep us happy and alert, so I suppose my fondest wish is to be able to continue as much as possible at the pace we've been going and perhaps to be able to finish more of the work at the farm. We still need to insulate the farmhouse. I do want to lose 15 pounds this year, but that is my own fault. We aren't wealthy, but we are blessed.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2006)

I would like our house and property to be paid off (We're about 5 1/2 years from it now).  I would like a nice house with lots of storage and lots of great living space (including a state-of-the-art kitchen, home theater, and game room with a pool table, and swimming pool outside) built on our lot and another built in California (near my family but in the country).  Or just the house in California.     Plus vacation homes in Iowa (where James is from) and one near my sis in Edmonton.   Enough money to be able to quit work and travel when we want, and enough to live comfortably but still be able to help others in need.  Since I would probably over-do it with delicious food for awhile, I would also need a personal trainer.  LOL  And since this is all fantasy anyway, of course I would want my thin, healthier body back.   

 Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd like just two things:

Good health enabling me to live a long and enjoyable life
The biggest lottery win in the history of man

Give me those two things and I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 29, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhh........ Eva Longoria OR Avril Lavinge.   I just want to know, for science ANNNND frekin' humanity, what makes them successful in todays culture.  I do this for YOU!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 29, 2006)

I want what Andy wants........

A good, long, happy and healthy life for me and my family and the biggest lottery win in the history of mankind.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 29, 2006)

Wasabi what if I can offer a sushi roll that would make you TOTALLY happy for at LEAST 2 days?


----------



## Constance (Dec 29, 2006)

When it comes to material things, Kim and I have fairly simple needs. We really have just about everything we really want or need, and everything is paid for. He is retired now, and Lord willin' and the creek don't rise, we have plenty set aside to support us.

HOWEVER...if we should win the lottery, we would treat ourselves to a few more ammenities:

A house on the ocean...and another in the mountains, next to a stream where Kim could fish for trout...
a red Ferrari for him to drive me around in...a fancy pick-em-up truck for his own use...and my own golf cart for getting around the property.
I'd buy up the land around me so no one could spoil it, and hire a a full-time maid and yard man.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 29, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Wasabi what if I can offer a sushi roll that would make you TOTALLY happy for at LEAST 2 days?


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Wasabi what if I can offer a sushi roll that would make you TOTALLY happy for at LEAST 2 days?


Would that be a DEADLY SUSHI roll?  Wasabi--do you have your red wig and stick-on freckles handy?    

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Dec 29, 2006)

OMG! Barbara, you're so bad!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok, I have thought about this and this is what I came up with:

1.) I want to design my own house and have anything I want put in it. (Is that two?) The property HAS to be near the ocean, I am thinking South Carolina. 

2.) To get married and have a beautiful wedding on the beach

3.) A house and all the furnishings for my mom so she and my eight year old sister can be down south with me.

4.) A trip to the following places: Germany( to test out how fast my car can go on the Audobahn), Italy, Greece, Egypt, Scotland, England, Mexico, Turks and Cacos, the Bahamas and I believe that's it.

5.) Anything my boyfriend wants. He is absolutely amazing and deserves something he really wants.

6.) The money to pay for all of the above plus have a little saved up in case anything serious happens.

Is this too much to ask?!?


----------



## amber (Dec 29, 2006)

Lets rehash what the original thread said, your suppose to come up with six things (material) for yourself.  We all want things for others so those of you that said things about others, keep thinking of "material" things.  At least I think this was goodweeds' intention of this thread?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Dec 29, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Lets rehash what the original thread said, your suppose to come up with six things (material) for yourself. We all want things for others so those of you that said things about others, keep thinking of "material" things. At least I think this was goodweeds' intention of this thread?


 
Ok, minus the money thing and thing for my boyfirend...a 2006 Honda Civic Si 5 speed and with all accomodations I want and any upgrades I want for the car.  I was trying to not be too selfish but that's not what this thread is about, huh?


----------



## wasabi (Dec 29, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Lets rehash what the original thread said, your suppose to come up with six things (material) for yourself.  We all want things for others so those of you that said things about others, keep thinking of "material" things.  At least I think this was goodweeds' intention of this thread?



1. Money
2. Money
3. Money
4. Money
5. Money
6. Money

Because there are more than 6 material things that I want.


----------



## amber (Dec 30, 2006)

None of us are selfish here.  We can still wish for things though, things we would really like for ourselves.  It wont harm anyone else as goodweed mentioned.  It's a hard question for most of us because we always want to DO for others before ourselves.  What a good group of people


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2006)

1. lobsters
2. shrimp
3. crabs
4. oysters
5. clams
6. mussels

wait, you did say shellfish wants, didn'tya gw?  

happy new year, buddy.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 30, 2006)

LOL  I didn't even notice that it was supposed to be 6 things, but I went back and counted and I had 6!  

 Barbara


----------



## Reanie525i (Dec 30, 2006)

OK - I would like a house on a cliff overlooking the ocean in the islands...A Yacht to sail around the world. Enough money to take care of my mom so she would not have to worry about money. I would like to be able to start a free clinic for those in need. Money to pay for my kids college.  Enough money to make sure everyone had the basic needs of life.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 30, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> 1. Money
> 2. Money
> 3. Money
> 4. Money
> ...


 
LMAO, Very good answer, Wasabi!!

Okay, though I pretty much agree with wasabi, I will try to come up with my own reply!!

1. Ocean front property in Sardinia for Summer

2. Another nice house (house, not flat) with a nice garden in Roman suburb

3. An auto that hovers above ground when travel so we can just cruise over the traffic

4. Complete makeover of some of my physical aspect, with a proof of NOT turning into Michael Jackson II. (I am pretty happy with my fitness level, but there are some details I am not particularly happy about...)


----------



## middie (Dec 30, 2006)

I want a horse. A 66 Mustang.
My pre-pregnancy body. A mastiff,
my cat  back. And my dad and my
brother-in-law back.


----------



## GB (Dec 30, 2006)

Adding to my list I would like a private luxury jet with a full time pilot as I want to be able to travel the world at any time I want. 

Of course I want billions of dollars as well.


----------



## RMS (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd like a beach house and to write and sell a best-selling novel. 
Can't think of anything else "material" that I'd want.
So I suppose that if I get started on that novel, I might be able to buy that beach house with the profits!
Hey, a girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 30, 2006)

I knew the types of answers that would come up on this topic before I even typed it in.  It proves to the world that this is the best internet site on the planet.  It also proves that there are truly great people still around, people who just aren't as worried about selfish wants as they are about the needs of others, and the needs of the planet.  I'm glad to be a part of this forum.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2006)

yup, if you participate in this site, you'll be as happy as a clam...


----------



## cara (Dec 30, 2006)

hmm... what I want

- a Mercedes Benz 111 Coupe in darkred
- a nice little cannondale racing bike
- a farm near some water (big lake/sea/ocean)
- a healthy environment so our children will be able to see the Amazonas und the Arctis/Antarctis
- health for everyone esp. my family


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 30, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> yup, if you participate in this site, you'll be as happy as a clam...



Methinks Bucky's hit da oyster bar one to many times.  Kinda makes him almost like a cannibal.  Need to put him on deck swabin' duty.  That'll make a proper sailor out of 'im.

What say ya, Bucky my boy?  Think ya can swing a swab as good as ya swing yer jaw?  Har har har

Man, I crack myself up sometimes.  But wait, nobody's laughin' with me.  Hey, I'll have all of ya keelhauled ifn ya don't start catterwallin wit yer captain.  Now start laughin'!

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 30, 2006)

*MAIDRITE'S LIST*
*1. Know where I am going  *
*2. A Loving Wife *
*3. Great Health to the end  *
*4. A High IQ  *
*5. Friends who Love Me  *
*6. The Right Thing to Say and the Right Time to say it *
*7. And a 2007 Ford Mustang with all the bells and whistles along with unlimited Petrol.**  *


----------



## Run_Out (Dec 30, 2006)

I have just about everything I have ever wanted. I wish for continued good health for my family/

later


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 30, 2006)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> *MAIDRITE'S LIST*
> *1. Know where I am going  *
> *2. A Loving Wife *
> *3. Great Health to the end  *
> ...


Hmmmm, I'll have you know that you already have a loving wife!  Not that I couldn't stand a little improvement!  And with an IQ of 145, what are you complaining about?  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 30, 2006)

Purely selfish eh!....

1) a Much Bigger Lab on land that I own.
2) I want the Lab Fully stocked automaticly so I never have to re-order.
3) on this land I want an underground bunker storing in batteries the power from the solar panel array (I wanna live Off the Grid).
4) I want this place by the Sea or Ocean in a temperate clime but it Must snow on Christmas!
5) I want a Forest of Pine trees behind this property with a 1 acre patch of fertile land in the middle of it to grow my veggies.
6) I want a Big old Cannon that I can fire over the Sea on new years eve and get rid of all my Last years Christmas socks!

Seven.... (if I`m allowed), I WANT IT NOW! ))


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 30, 2006)

I couldn't really finish my list when I was posting, as I had to get off the computer at that moment... I need to add one more thing...

An obedient computer and whole set of softwares for it that would do anything I want it to do immediately without resisting, rebeling, and making me look like an eejit in general.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 30, 2006)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> *MAIDRITE'S LIST*
> *1. Know where I am going  *
> *2. A Loving Wife *
> *3. Great Health to the end  *
> ...


Uhhh James,
get rid of 4,5,6..You already have those things in spades!!! As to the rest, those will come my friend those will come..
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 30, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Uhhh James,
> get rid of 4,5,6..You already have those things in spades!!! As to the rest, those will come my friend those will come..
> kadesma


*sniff*  I was number 2!  *sniff*

Just pulling your leg kadesma!  He's probably ready for a new one!     

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 30, 2006)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> *MAIDRITE'S LIST*
> *1. Know where I am going  *
> *2. A Loving Wife *
> *3. Great Health to the end  *
> ...


 
*Ok I must admit I am very Blessed in that*
*2  , 4 "Thats what I am told", 5 This is how you all make me feel  , and Sometimes 6  I  already have now. *
*I am working on 1 and 3 and someday I may have 7. *
*All in All if I am here on Discuss Cooking I have all I need Now !  *
** 
**


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 30, 2006)

one of those vintage, all wood, 4 seater(2 bench) speed boats, those things are the sexiest thing on water. A Salami and Havarti sammich. A never ending supply of Bakers Bourbon, and my 20 year old phys eke.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 30, 2006)

> 1. lobsters
> 2. shrimp
> 3. crabs
> 4. oysters
> ...


 
Good one Bucky!


----------



## Aria (Dec 30, 2006)

Continued Good Health.  Actually I want what Andy M wants.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 30, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> *sniff* I was number 2! *sniff*
> 
> Just pulling your leg kadesma! He's probably ready for a new one!
> 
> Barbara


I know Barb, but where you're concerned well you're his everything   So # 2 is the BEST

kadesma


----------



## JohnL (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, if it's only material...
#1 would be a house in Maui, somewhere along the road to Hanna.
#2 A deep sea fishing boat (just love fishing).
#3 An original Shelby AC Cobra with the 427 engine.
#4 A new Harley Ultra Glide Classic.
#5 A PRS guitar hand built by Paul himself.
#6 A ranch somewhere in the south west where I could raise livestock and   go hunting any darn time I felt like it!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 30, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> I know Barb, but where you're concerned well you're his everything  So # 2 is the BEST
> 
> kadesma


Awwwwww!    I'd give you karma if it would let me do it again so soon! 

 Barbara


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 31, 2006)

I frogot, a 54 Indian Panhead.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 31, 2006)

> I frogot, a 54 Indian Panhead.


 
Its cool you got a fro. Yo. Word!  
But I havent tried an Indian Panhead. Too much curry.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 31, 2006)

lol, sorry, I was kickin it with my jive again...know what I say'n?!

as for the indian thingy, I will keep my remarks to myself in an effort to prevent the third e-war.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 31, 2006)

Enough money to maintain a nice lifestyle without having to work.  Then I could dedicate all my time to doing what I want (learning, traveling, etc.).

Another interesting thread to start would be what people have on their "To Do" list before buying the farm.


----------



## miniman (Dec 31, 2006)

A loveley country house with walled garden and orchards, and the staff to keep it all maintained, for loveley fresh seasonal goodies.


----------



## Claire (Dec 31, 2006)

1.  The $$$ to be able to do whatever I want to restore my 150 year old house

2.  Actually, my body was far better at 30 than at 21.  I'd like that.  I've worn glasses since I was a toddler and wouldn't know what to do without them!

3.  A chauffeur.  Never to drive again.  Just pick up the phone and have someone to take me where I want to be, while I read a book.  

4.  A year in Europe.

5. A month or two in Asia


----------



## cara (Dec 31, 2006)

hmm.. I forgot something...

time and money to travel the world...
Alaska, Canada, Indian summer in New England, the Rocky mountains, a quiet beautiful island in the caribian sea, Kenia, South africa, Madagascar, Myanmar, Tibet, Nepal, India, Hong Kong, Australia, New Zealand, Sibiria, Poland, England, Sottlan, Wales, Ireland, Switzerland, Germany......
so much to see on this wonderful planet.


----------



## lkcheat (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree with the above. Enough money to quit working - life offers so much to see and do while youre young and healthy to waste it doing someone else's work. 

Time to spend with family. 

Do something that I havent done before. 
Explore. 

Enjoy every day.


----------



## corazon (Dec 31, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> 1. The $$$ to be able to do whatever I want to restore my 150 year old house
> 
> 2. Actually, my body was far better at 30 than at 21. I'd like that. I've worn glasses since I was a toddler and wouldn't know what to do without them!
> 
> ...


 
Good call on the glasses!  I've worn glasses since the 4th grade and would love to get rid of them forever!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 1, 2007)

1. 640 acres of prime timberland with a nice but comfy cabin

2. A house on the ocean or anywhere it does not snow.

3.  A housekeeper

4.  2007 Chevy Silverado with a V8 Vortec engine tricked out with all the off road bells and whistles.

5.  An all expenses paid vacation to Ireland and Scotland

6.  A hot tub and enough water pressure to fill it.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 1, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> I would like a fully restored 1967 Oldsmobile Toronado.  Gun metal grey with black vinyl top and grey velour interior.  Just for starters.  I'll post more later.



Been thinking about this the last couple of days.  Here's what else has surfaced:

2.  Enough money and energy to bring our 1880 Queen Anne Victorian house back to its original grandeur.

3.  Lots of resources to hop back and forth visiting our children and grandchildren.

4.  A long, long vacation with Buck in Europe.

5.  A way to read all the books on my "yet to read" shelf...I mean bookcase.  They've now filled much more than a mere shelf.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 1, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> Lets rehash what the original thread said, your suppose to come up with six things (material) for yourself.  We all want things for others so those of you that said things about others, keep thinking of "material" things.  At least I think this was goodweeds' intention of this thread?



Okay....material things it is
1.  A  home in the French Quarter
2.  A home in Boston
3.  A home in Cape May that would also second as a B&B
4.  A tax free income of 1 million dollars a year for life.
5.  Liposuction
6.  Unlimited free travel around the world.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 1, 2007)

OK. I posted my wishes on the wrong thread. So here I will do the saintly thing and wish Shunka a big kick-a** sound system to go with the plates.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 1, 2007)

A wonderful kitchen with a large island and a Wolf or Viking  range would make me a very happy person.


----------



## Claire (Jan 2, 2007)

It goes with my "dream" of being able to "do" my 150+ year old house.  I don't dream of Vikings or other expensive paraphanalia, I'd like to be able to strip the floors down to the basic pine and have a pro come in and strip the walls and re-paper them (I'm terrified to do it myself).  I'm happy with my regular appliances, and don't even want a dishwasher (I call my dishwasher "dear").  An acquaintance made my day when he came to my Christmas party and told me how much he loved my kitchen!  It is seriously nothing ... a real country kitchen.  I love it, and it was nice to have a relative stranger say he loved it.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 2, 2007)

OH, forgot another thing!!  A robot who will follow me up with all the dirty work in the kitchen, do the general cleaning around the house, and detect immediately whatever the object we are looking for.


----------



## kyles (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd like a house with an enormous shiny kitchen, a huge modern cooker and hob, with an old style woodfired cooker as well, and a big island bench, with a huge dining table in the corner.

I'd like a family of kids to go in the kitchen too.

And a big garden with room for chickens, dogs and cats, and veggies!

And year round sunshine.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 2, 2007)

1. A farm with all the animals & equipment in some really remote place of Montana or the Dakotas.

2. All of my debts to be paied & to never have to worry about being able to pay for things again.

3. To be rid of all of my stretch marks & scars.

4. A private jet to go anywhere in the world that I want to at any time.

5. To go back to college & get a degree in physical therepy.

6. The energy to do all of the above!


----------

